# Windows Benutzer mit PHP auslesen



## hikeda_ya (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bereits gegooglet und bin nicht schlauer geworden.

ich Schreibe gerade für das Intranet kleine Formulare die per fpdf dann gedruckt werden sollen.

Um die Eingabe dem Anwender etwas zu erleichtern würde ich gerne seinen Windows log in Name auslesen und in dem Formular mit ausdrucken.

Nur wie geht das


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juli 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-ajax/180105-windowsbenutzer-ermitteln.html


----------



## andy72 (2. Juli 2007)

Wie wärs denn damit, wenn du die Umgebungsvariable ausliest ?
"getenv("USER")" ... ob das so funktioniert, kann ich leider ned sagen, da PHP auf dem Server arbeitet und nicht zwangsläufig beim Client(Browser), sonst könnte man ja
spielend eine Webseite basteln, den Windows-User als Benutzer auslesen und den PC direkt versuchen anzugreifen ...nur mal so als Hinweis...


----------



## Flex (2. Juli 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Wie wärs denn damit, wenn du die Umgebungsvariable ausliest ?
> "getenv("USER")" ... ob das so funktioniert, kann ich leider ned sagen, da PHP auf dem Server arbeitet und nicht zwangsläufig beim Client(Browser), sonst könnte man ja
> spielend eine Webseite basteln, den Windows-User als Benutzer auslesen und den PC direkt versuchen anzugreifen ...nur mal so als Hinweis



Nein, selbst Windows lässt PHP oder JavaScript nicht direkt auf die Registry zugreifen... Java/ActiveX schon, solange sie eben vom Benutzer zugelassen werden


----------



## hikeda_ya (2. Juli 2007)

hmm - ok - das mit dem ausspionieren läuchtet mir ein.

kann ja auch über java-script oder so gehen. 

es ist im intranet. (verwende den IIS auf Windows 2003 Smal Buisness Server)


----------



## hikeda_ya (2. Juli 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Nein, selbst Windows lässt PHP oder JavaScript nicht direkt auf die Registry zugreifen... Java/ActiveX schon, solange sie eben vom Benutzer zugelassen werden




nun AciveX kann ich ja einrichten das dieses eine (oder über die Intranet Seiten kommende) ActiveX komponente ausgeführt werden darf.

Ich habe nur noch nie etwas mit ActiveX gemacht. Wenn Du da was für DAU´s wie mich hast. Wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## andy72 (2. Juli 2007)

ASP erlaubt über .NET einen Identitätswechsel, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe,
der IIS auf dem SBS erlaubt ja das ausführen von ASP .NET. 

MS beschreibt auf der Seite, wie das funktionieren soll...
http://technet2.microsoft.com/Windo...7f14-4604-b6eb-bf644fc4e4971031.mspx?mfr=true

LG
Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juli 2007)

schon in das von mir verlinkte Thema hereingeschaut? Das ist ActiveX .


----------



## hikeda_ya (2. Juli 2007)

ja habe ich.

und wie bekomme ich jetzt den benutzer in eine php Variable?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juli 2007)

Ich denke, du willst den Namen im Formular anzeigen...wozu brauchst du ihn dann als PHP-Variable? Den Namen kannst du per JS ins Formular eintragen:
	
	
	



```
<form>
<input name="winuser">
</form>
<script type="text/JScript">
<!--
net=new ActiveXObject('WScript.Network');
document.forms[0].winuser.value=net.UserName;
//-->
</script>
```


----------



## hikeda_ya (2. Juli 2007)

arg

das Leben kann so einfach sein, wenn man es nicht selbst kompliziert 


vielen Dank


----------



## Kahmoon (3. Juli 2007)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, du willst den Namen im Formular anzeigen...wozu brauchst du ihn dann als PHP-Variable? Den Namen kannst du per JS ins Formular eintragen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
Automatisierungsserver kann Objekt nicht erstellen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2007)

Die Erklärung dafür steht auch in diesem Thema: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-ajax/180105-windowsbenutzer-ermitteln.html


----------



## megatom (4. Juli 2007)

Aloah !
Ich habe meine Seite aber bereits zu den vertrauenswürdigen Seiten hinzugefügt, und bekomme immer noch die Fehlermeldung


----------



## hikeda_ya (7. November 2007)

ich bräuchte doch das Form als php Variable.

Als Text Feld bekomme ich es hin - jedoch habe ich verschiedene <form> Tags und möchte den Benutzername als hidden mit übergeben um eine DATENBANK Verbindung herzustellen

wie mache ich das dann?

Sitze wohl grad auf der Leitung


----------

